# Crypticon Minneapolis 2014



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Crypticon Minneapolis
Friday October 24th-26th, 2014
Ramada Bloomington Minneapolis Airport Mall
2300 East American Boulevard
Bloomington, MN 55425

Friday the 13th part 4: the final chapter 30th year reunion

Lost Boys reunion- Cory Feldman & Jamison Newlander

Celb guests: Felix Silla, Trace Beaulieu, Dick Warlock, Adrienne King, Zach Galligan, Tom Savini, Ted White, Judie Aronson & many more..

Events: Dance of the Dead, 2nd Annual Makeup contest, Costume Contest, Party room contest, New 2014 Game room, Film festival, Panel discussions, Photo ops...

Now taking hotel reservations. Click on the link below & enter "CRYPTICON" for the group rate.

Crypticon has moved to a new location in 2014 for more spooktacular fun!

http://www.crypticonminneapolis.com/


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I will likely be making a trip down for this. I need to see Feldman and Savini!


----------



## Zing! (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't believe I've never been to Crypticon. Would love to go this year, too - but unfortunately it falls on the same weekend as our local Fall Festival. It would be great to see Feldman and Dick Warlock! One of these years...


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

More Guests added:

Tom Atkins- Halloween 3, Fog, Creepshow
Carel Struycken - Addams Family, Witches of Eastwick, Men in Black
Frank Conniff & Trace Beaulieu- Mystery Science Theater 3000

Vendor tables- Sold out!

If you've been before... with the new location, this will be a whole new experience!


----------

